# Beware AHSA



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As many of you know I don't have much time for those who attack the second amendment. Now we have a group that at first glance many of us would want to join. They sound reasonable and call themselves AMERICAN HUNTERS AND SHOOTERS ASSOCIATION. Sounds good doesn't it. They could be mistaken for a pro hunter, pro firearms group, but they are not. They are one of those stealth organizations that know that a front on attack doesn't work that well. So they come off as a group that promotes firearms and hunter safety. 
I like the idea of responsible firearms use, and at first glance this group would appear as such. However, they think if you have no guns you are safe. They have pictures of themselves shooting firearms, but they want to ban anything they don't use. With friends like this we don't need enemies. Their top board member donated money to Handgun Control Incorporated. Enough said. 
We need to watch these people closely, lest we sucker for their rhetoric.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Good catch Plainsman..

Interesting stuff from their website....



> Who We Are
> 
> According to a 2003 Field & Stream National Hunting Survey, sportsmen overwhelmingly support reasonable gun safety proposals. *Moreover, an overwhelming majority of hunters support proposals like background checks to purchase guns, keeping military style assault weapons off our streets and the elimination of cop killer bullets.*


Huh? Sound familiar? This is the exact rhetoric from Handgun Control, Inc. :eyeroll:



> In recent years, extreme political positions purporting to support gun rights have jeopardized our sport and have hurt the image of responsible gun owners. Unless the sporting community can become unified behind an organization that fights for safe and responsible hunting and shooting practices and sensible gun ownership, future generations may be unable to participate in and enjoy the shooting sports.


Nice way to try and _divide_ the sporting community instead of UNIFYING it? Confuse them by suggesting an alternative "less radical" organization that fills a "middle ground niche" for those who aren't so sure of the NRA... WOW



> Our Mission is our Trust
> AHSA vigorously defends the constitutional right to keep and bear arms, promotes safe and responsible gun use, *and supports reasonable public policies*, so that all Americans can enjoy the benefits of this crucial and historic liberty.


Notice the subtle little words "supports reasonable public policies" ...

Reasonable to whom? Who decides the level of reasonableness?


> AHSA is committed to supporting our nation's law enforcement officers in their fight against easy access to guns by criminals, terrorists and *others*.
> 
> AHSA is a non-partisan organization that advocates and advances* sensible* public policies. *We will never support unfettered access* to *all* types of weapons.


So who exactly defines "others"? What is "unfettered" access? Nice and ambiguous... another confusing paragraph that might slip by unnoticed in the "small print".

Here is a link where you can contact them and give them a piece of your mind..

http://www.huntersandshooters.org/index ... &Itemid=52

Ryan

.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Good post!!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

There was a sticky about this for awhile. It was the first thing I ever posted on 

Everyone should take the time to link this thread to any other gun/hunting forums you belong to, to help spread the word.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Can I respectfully disagree on this one? Plainsmen where did you get the information that they are against us owning guns? Not trying to argue, just curious.



> Members of AHSA realize that those who employ firearms for illicit purposes reflect poorly on all patriotic gun owners. Murders, shootings, robberies, and all other criminal acts with firearms undermine the basic tenant of the Second Amendment of the United States Constitution and lead some, to *mistakenly believe that banning firearms will end firearm violence.*
> 
> By providing support and assistance to our nation's law enforcement community in their efforts to decrease the availability and accessibility of firearms by violent predators, ASHA will enhance the image and reputation of the law abiding gun owners. ASHA will dedicate time, effort, and funds to expose criminal users of firearms; provide tuition-free training on "state-of-the-art" firearms enforcement tools to law enforcement practitioners; voice opposition to those that would handcuff law enforcement efforts; research equipment and procedures for enhancing, officer safety; and aid the families of officers slain in the line of duty.


I am sure we could try and pick apart or spin what the NRA says, but it seems a little paranoid to go as far as you guys have gone.

Seems they push the safety issue pretty hard. What is wrong with that? Support law enforcement?



> Sound conservation policies assure quality hunting and shooting opportunities for future generations. Our outdoor hunting heritage will be preserved through the managed use of our wildlife and other natural resources.


Jeepers, seems pretty logical to me. A group more interested in preserving hunting opportunities for my kids?

I see they aren't on Bush's best list, but it doesn't seem like they are out to get our guns.

Just my humble opinion though.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Hey LIVE2HUNT look at this it will change your mind, or should

http://www.gunlawnews.org/asha.html

Plainsman is right about these guys, definitely not a group that supports gun ownership


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You know what is really sad and frightening.......... some well intending people will fall for their (ASHA) propaganda because they simply don't take the time to do a background check on organizations such as this. Even when someone posts an article on a subject, the first thing I do is run a google check on the author to get an idea where they are coming from with their writings. A few seconds of your time is well worth what you may discover.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

bobm: Thanks for the website. Looks pretty bad. I sent them an email asking them about the numbers from the website you posted. Kind of curious what the response will be.

What are your guy's thoughts about the Christian Sportsmen's Fellowship Organization. I was looking at their site last week and considered putting in my membership. Anyone else involved in this organization?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Live2hunt

I understand your reaction, and that is what these people are counting on. After all who would appose safe firearms practices? Who would appose anything reasonable? Who decides what reasonable is? But their tactics are telling. They know they are so far off the deep end that they must resort to dishonest representation. They don't do so well when people know what they are really about.

I didn't know the Christian Sportsman Fellowship Organization even existed. I guess I am to busy watching the bad guys to know some good guys exist. I better not jump the gun here and assume they are the good guys. I guess in these days you need to check everything before you buy into it.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Check this thread on our own Nodak Outdoors

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=27078

Disqused as a conservation group??????


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Any kind of gun restriction is bad never trust anyone saying this gun is good and that gun is bad what bull. If you can find a reason to outlaw one you can outlaw them all!! Why is the .50 BMG rifle being outlawed?? Yeah how many crimes a year are commited with the .50 BMG "What Bull!!. Gun laws are simply the attempt to remove power from the people!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

My contender said right on the box "not legal to sell in Massechuesetts "(sp?)

Why?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

As a resident of Massachusetts I have grown to hate the Goverment and most laws as they are so restrictive in my state. I can not leagally own certain firearms such as your contender, I would face severe fines imprisonment and loss of firearms licence if I did.

All handguns "not sure about longarms" must pass an inspection from a state run agency and then are deemed approved weapons. Long story short some manufaturers just dont want the hassle and pass over Massachusetts.

If you have time take a look at this let me know what you think.
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopshomepag ... &sid=Eeops

No forget that this is it http://www.ago.state.ma.us/sp.cfm?pageid=1170

Dont let this happen in your state, I will fight it in mine :******:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Bobm said:


> My contender said right on the box "not legal to sell in Massechuesetts "(sp?)
> 
> Why?


Mass. is trying to protect the rest of the Kennedy's from :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

When Adolf Hitler came to power in Germany one of the first things he did was to take all guns in private ownership. "For the safety of the German people". We know how they ended up. The 2nd Amendment was written to protect the people from it's own goverment,not a foriegn nation.

These groups know the can never control this country as long as law abiding people have firearms.

The left,the media,Hollywood will use every trick in the book to impose their will on us.

Don't forget the brave men and women who have fought and died that we have these freedoms today. Remember our Greatest Generation,we are losing them at a rate of 1100 per day.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

This is a good group. I would join them. Gun cotrol is inevitable in our future and it would be better to do with preservation rights of hunters then just a wholesale gun prohibition. Join them before it is too late.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

If you think gun control is inevitable, why dont ya go ahead and send me yours right now. Save yourself the hassle of the long lines at the official gun return when it happens.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Seven puppies,

Send a couple my way too......... :sniper:

After your statement I DO NOT believe you are a hunter or even own any guns. Therefore IMHO you have lost all crediblity on this site uke:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

ya know, just to add a point here.

Thank you for posting sevendogs.

Anyone that has any doubts about what kinda group the AHSA is need only look at your support for it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sevendogs, you could almost make Militant Tiger look sane. Almost! I would think even a rabid liberal would be against an organization like this. Are there any American ideals that you value? Are you simply for these anti constitutional, anti firearms groups simply because it is normally the extreme left that supports these things?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

In the August edition of Dakota Country,Tony Dean wrote an article commending the AHSA.A must read for the people replying to this post.These last two issues of Dakota Country have really disappointed me.First they have an article in their mag calling people that practice catch and release "yahoos",and now this.And them are just the few mags I have bought lately,hard telling what other kind of crap they publish.I'm really starting to wonder about this mag.

The last thing we need is for Tony Dean to start preaching how great the AHSA is.


----------

